# Help Wifi is not turning on!



## Epox1 (Apr 10, 2013)

So i followed all instructions and even got it rooted
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/16030-how-toguiderooting-the-stratosphere-simplified/

And flashed knightscrusader

Now my only thing is just my wifi will not turn on?

Please i really need to fix this
If you have AIM my screenname is davidbruiz1988


----------



## acejavelin (Jun 5, 2012)

Epox1 said:


> So i followed all instructions and even got it rooted
> http://rootzwiki.com...ere-simplified/
> 
> And flashed knightscrusader
> ...


If your signal strength indicator is not working properly either, most likely you were on the FF1 firmware, and if you followed the directions in that thread you flashed an old kernel so you need to flash the FF1 kernel back in. Use JUST THE KERNEL from this thread: http://rootzwiki.com...d-rooted-stock/ and flash it in CWM Recovery, should take care of it for you.

*EDIT: After flashing the kernel, make sure to wipe cache and dalvik before use!!!*

If you are absolutely positive you were on EI2 before rooting, then toggle off WiFi and Mobile data, toggle on Airplane Mode, reboot, toggle Airplane mode off, then WiFi on, wait a couple minutes and then toggle mobile data back on.


----------

